# Dull sided horse



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My advice? Hit the trails. There's nothing like a long, open track in front of a horses nose to inspire some forward.

My horse was like this when I bought him.

Basically you have to be really consistent with the ask/tell/make escalation of pressure. I would ask with a click of my tongue and a squeeze of my calf for for forward, no response. I then give a much stronger leg cue, strong seat cue, and another cluck, no response. My last step was over-undering with my reins (only thick cotton so it was more the noise and action). Once he was forward I made him stay forward, usingthe over-under if he tried to come back. I started out just doing this with a canter, as he could go as fast as he liked, but not slower than I wanted. Eventually they respond to the light cue. 

What do you do on a hot horse who is touchy to the leg? use more leg. So it makes sense that on a dull horse, you use less. When she is going forward, sit quietly. Only use leg when you want her to move off it, or move forward.

Good luck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Precisely. A little bit of trail work will wake her up some. I use leather split reins on most my horses and a gentle pop on the rump with one will certainly inspire some forward motion. Just be prepared if she has never been tapped on the butt before, she may lurch forward the first few times. You could also use a crop for the same thing. Just use it as an enforcement to the leg cues

Ask, encourage, tell.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I know you ride Western, but I would suggest a dressage whip. First I squeeze, if that doesn't work I press the whip on his side. If he still doesn't respond, I give him a swift pop with the whip (as hard as needed). It's amazing howfast he figured it out, lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to add, get some friends to trail ride with you, and have a race! It's a rare horse who won't try to keep up with mates.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I will have to see about taking her on a trail ride to freshen her up. I know she makes the owner nervous because she spooks at just about everything outside of the arena. She also doesn't know how to steer off the rail. Sometimes the WP world really annoys me.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Also, I'm not sure just how trained this horse is...(do you have a video of her)
Most wp horses arent trained to move out from the spur like in most other diciplines. Spur pressure often means collect, shorten stride, slow down, or stop...depending on the trainer.
A video would be a huge help.

She may not be dull sided at all.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I will try to get a video of her when I go ride her tomorrow. I don't think she is spur stopped trained, she doesn't move off without constant heel, and then stops the second you take it off.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Poor girl, sounds like she doesn't know any world outside of work. I would vote again for lots of trails, with a buddy who can perk up her instinct to race a bit! Spookiness generally goes away with a solid trail buddy and experience.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

There was something about this in one of my magazines recently. Horse and Rider, maybe?

They suggested basically what the others did, plus work on your leg cues. On a scale of 1-10 in leg cues, give a 4. If that doesn't work then give a slight swat with the dressage whip. Try to work your way down to a 1 or 2 eventually.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ True, but you should always start with the cue as light as you would eventually like it to be. So I would start out with a 1, if that's what you want, and then escalate.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

When I rode her today she was a little more responsive, I did the ask-tell-demand thing and it seemed to work pretty good. She is just a bit more of a headcase than I think I have ever delt with in my many years of working with WP horses. She is pretty shut down which is sad, the owner does plan on taking her on some trails so hopefully she will get out of her "mood" soon. She's such a fancy WP mover I think with some reconditioning she will make a great show pony again.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Glad to hear that she's showed some improvement! I agree with PP, to take her on the trails will brighten her. I've also had success with using lateral movement exercises for this type of problem. Avoid working in straight lines, stay off the rail, and do exercises on the trails. Accomplish more sensitivity and responsiveness at the walk first and the rest should follow.
GL with her, keep us posted!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

my horse is the exact same way. you can barely get him to jog without spurs. may I ask why you dont want to use spurs on her?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Owner wants her "de-spur trained" if that makes sense. Owner doesn't want to have to wear spurs when riding her, so since she's the one paying me I am trying to do her bidding. 

Had the owner ride her on the trails yesterday, she did pretty good, reared twice but that was only because a couple horses came charging up from one of the feilds to see us while we were riding past.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

in my opinion i dont think trail riding her will help her go while she is in the ring. I think I would just start riding with a crop and if she doesnt listen to your legs without the spurs then get after her with it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> in my opinion i dont think trail riding her will help her go while she is in the ring.


It did with my horse, worked wonders. It's about getting some enthusiasm for go in any situation, which can then transfer into the ring.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like she needs to learn that being ridden is FUN! Even if that means cantering circles in an arena! That enthusiasm will come from her realizing that she is having fun when being ridden. Not from being spurred and whipped. I agree with the trails to get her to perk up, sounds like she'll be a bit jumpy at first, but that's ok! Poor girl doesn't know what she's missing!


----------

